# Breakfast Tips No. 2



## no mayonnaise (Dec 29, 2012)

*Traditional Bedouin Wedding Feast*

A filling breakfast to satisfy the largest appetite best served in a tent in the Sahara. (Serves up to 250.) 

 You will need: 
1 medium camel. 
1 medium North African goat. 
1 spring lamb. 
1 large chicken 
1 egg 
450 cloves of garlic. 
1 bail of fresh coriander.

  1- Take the prepared chicken and stuff with the egg, which should be hard boiled, and pad out with coriander. 

2- Stuff the lamb with the chicken. 

3- Stuff the goat with the lamb. 

4- Stuff the camel with the goat.  A pre-prepared camel is rather more convenient--don't be afraid to ask your butcher. Spike with the garlic and brush with butter before cooking. 

5- Spit roast over a charcoal fire in an arid desert area for best results.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 29, 2012)

Rats, no mayo.  I don't have an egg so I can't make it.  But thanks for the recipe.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 29, 2012)

How far in would you stick an instant read thermometer to see if it's done?


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2012)

Can I make a camel hair coat with the tanned hide?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2012)

Having a hard time getting a camel...ya can't find anything nowadays!!!
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm 2 cloves of garlic short...


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm 2 cloves of garlic short...


 
You better move to Gilroy, CA  then.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Rats, no mayo.  I don't have an egg so I can't make it.  But thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 30, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm 2 cloves of garlic short...



So funny


----------



## giftedmadness (Dec 30, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> *Traditional Bedouin Wedding Feast*
> 
> A filling breakfast to satisfy the largest appetite best served in a tent in the Sahara. (Serves up to 250.)
> 
> ...



lmao, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 30, 2012)

Well Trained Older Female Camel


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2012)

I just fournd out I am allergic to camel meat. I had camel for breakfast yesterday and it was very sandy and gritty. Nice recipe though. Thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh man and I got in trouble for mentioning steaks from an endangered marine mammal in an "April Fools Day" thread!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 30, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Oh man and I got in trouble for mentioning steaks from an endangered marine mammal in an "April Fools Day" thread!


 
I got to laugh at it before it was deep sixed


----------

